# Valve is working on console ??



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

I just read this. If its true then we are looking to more stiff competetion

*SOURCE*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG what a mess. Now what if Ubisoft, Activision, EA, etc. All decide to come up with their own consoles after hearing about this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

Some more information 
Valve working on a "Steam Box" - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> OMG what a mess. Now what if Ubisoft, Activision, EA, etc. All decide to come up with their own consoles after hearing about this?



Very simple. Good for pc gamers bad for console gamers.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Very simple. Good for pc gamers bad for console gamers.



But how?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

If everyone will jump in console segment then there would be a lot of work for devs as they have to program each game for many console and there would be our dear pc for which programming is quite easier than consoles and gives best eye candy. Also now many people buy 1 ps, 1 xbox and 1 PC but if too many players then there would be many exclusives also means many games missed by gamers.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If everyone will jump in console segment then there would be a lot of work for devs as they have to program each game for many console and there would be our dear pc for which programming is quite easier than consoles and gives best eye candy. Also now many people buy 1 ps, 1 xbox and 1 PC but if too many players then there would be many exclusives also means many games missed by gamers.



I get your point. The steam box will therefore have games for both PC and itself. Also, it is possible to make a game buy once play on PC/MAC or Steam box 

If it runs on Linux, I don't think there is any need to port a whole game to the new platform, only need to ensure that the game supports a gamepad.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

Desmond David said:
			
		

> If it runs on Linux, I don't think there is any need to port a whole game to the new platform, only need to ensure that the game supports a gamepad.


 Very unlikely it will run Linux.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

What else will it run on then?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

Well steam doesnt have a Lix version yet. So no games available on Steam run readily on Linux. 
The AAA Games wont run on it.

But they might surprise us though


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

Valve Software shipping any sort of hardware is “a long way off”  BeefJack - The Gamer's Sauce



> Speaking to Kotaku, Valve’s Doug Lombardi makes it clear what the company’s current focus and priorities are. “We’re prepping the Steam Big Picture Mode UI and getting ready to ship that, so we’re building boxes to test that on. We’re also doing a bunch of different experiments with biometric feedback and stuff like that, which we’ve talked about a fair amount.”


----------

